# Premium Account?



## Realgangsta (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo liebes Buffed.de Team. Ich habe mal eine frage zu dem Premium Account, da ich selber Interesse hätte. 

Wie viele Member können auf einen TS-Server überhaupt kommen? 

Vielen dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Eed (20. Juli 2007)

Realgangsta schrieb:


> Wie viele Member können auf einen TS-Server überhaupt kommen?



Du und 5 weitere Leute können in deinen Channel.

Du bekommst keinen richtigen TS Server sondern nur einen Channel!!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juli 2007)

ich muss ehrlich sein das sind voll die wucher preise die ich je gesehen haben


----------



## Eed (20. Juli 2007)

Naja ich sag ma so, wenns nur wegen den Teamspeak sein soll, dann bekommt man schon für 3 Euro einen Server mit 15 - 100 Slots. Und kostenlose Server- bzw. Channel-Anbieter gibts auch zu genüge.


----------



## un4go10 (20. Juli 2007)

War ja ehrlich gesagt nur ne frage der Zeit bis sowas kommt.
Ist ne nette Idee aber so wirklich gut finde ich die Sache nicht.

Ehrlich gesagt isat es traurig. Ich verstehe ja das ihr, wenn ihr den TS anbietet Geld nehmen müsst. 
Aber warum muss man Geld bezahlen wenn mansein Profiel verschönern möchte?

Das mit der besseren Nutzung von BLASC ist aber echt der Hammer von euch!
Ich meine mal so, es ist die Community die die Daten für das Blasc sammelt und nicht irgend welche Firmen.
Ich glaube das jeder Nutzer gerne seine Daten sammeln lässt.
und vorher konntet ihr sie auch verwalten und verbessern ohne Geld zu verlangen.
Warum ist das jetzt nicht mehr möglich?


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juli 2007)

un4go10 schrieb:


> und vorher konntet ihr sie auch verwalten und verbessern ohne Geld zu verlangen.
> Warum ist das jetzt nicht mehr möglich?



Wirds afaik immernoch geben, dass auch für die normalen User neue Features etc. kommen werden.
Die PremiumUser haben halt noch einige Sahnehäubchen obendrauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juli 2007)

okay wegen den TS kann ich das verstehen . aber wegen das Profil verschönern zahle ich doch keine 30€ und den restlichen ding . wie gesagt finde ich den PREIs SEHR ÜBERTRIEBEN sry ist nur mal meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hobby (20. Juli 2007)

Zwei-Klassen Community ahoi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (20. Juli 2007)

Hobby schrieb:


> Zwei-Klassen Community ahoi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wird sich erst zeigen müssen. Wundert mich, daß die Kristallkugeln vieler hier so dunkelschwarze Vorhersagen geben. Wenn zum Thema nur in einen Thread geschrieben wird, finde ich’s übrigens übersichtlicher.


----------



## Carcharoth (20. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Das wird sich erst zeigen müssen. Wundert mich, daß die Kristallkugeln vieler hier so dunkelschwarze Vorhersagen geben. Wenn zum Thema nur in einen Thread geschrieben wird, finde ich’s übrigens übersichtlicher.




Und deshalb mach ich den Thread hier mal wieder zu damits übersichtlich bleibt. 
Die Frage des TE's wurde ja beantwortet.


----------

